# Bucket truck vs manlift



## PAHinc (May 10, 2010)

I was looking for a 60' bucket truck with chipper dump than thought 60' man lift 4X4 than a smaller chipper truck.
Truck= insurance 


Aerial lift = trailer
More access

What do you think?
We have always climb and rope rigging and looking for a safer 
more profitable way using our skid steer,mason dump, 9 ton trailer,chipper & pickup dump


----------



## WellbuiltEquip (May 13, 2010)

I would have to say, if transportation is already taken care of (meaning you have a truck) and your insurance already includes aerial lift coverage, buying one is better than renting one depending on where your located. I say, depending on where your located because the return might not be there nowadays if you are in a decent sized metropolitan area. The reason being is that although the cost of used aerial lift equipment has remained roughly the same, the cost to rent one is down to about a third of what it used to be. With rental prices as low as they are and how much you would drop to buy a decent used lift, let alone a new one, I would hold off.

It's really up to you, but if you go to buy one, here's some things to look for:

Make sure anything you buy has a maintenance history with it. Although most rental companies maintain their equipment, many don't maintain it properly. Things like yearly oil changes, lubrication schedules, etc. are overlooked by many national rental companies.

Ask for a lift that has an up to date ANSI inspection. Each year ANSI requires aerial lift to be inspected, by requiring the lift to pass ANSI certifications prior to purchasing it, you will guarantee you get a working product that is not only operating correctly, but is also safe.

See if the company you buy the lift from offers any type of warranty or guarantee, if anything is gonna break on a lift you purchase it usually does in the first 30-45 days because up to that point it had been more or less sitting idle more than likely.

My final advice is to never buy from an auction unless you have an experienced aerial lift mechanic with you. The reason I say this, is we see it all the time where someone buys a lift from an auction really cheap, but then needs thousands of dollars in repairs just to be able to function. If its at an auction and its cheap, there's usually a good reason why. If it were in decent condition at an auction it would more than likely be getting picked up or bought by a broker or wholesale warehouse.

If you have any questions, you can PM me, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## arbor pro (May 14, 2010)

PAHinc said:


> I was looking for a 60' bucket truck with chipper dump than thought 60' man lift 4X4 than a smaller chipper truck.
> Truck= insurance
> 
> 
> ...



55' towable lift. only 5,000# vs a 20,000 4x4 manlift. If you're talking about access, that 20,000 manlift won't go into too many more places than a truck mounted lift will. On the other hand, I can get my genie 55' towable lift into places where a 20,000# lift can't go - over soft lawns, through landscape beds, across paverbrick, stone or concrete patios, under tree canopies, around tight corners, through a 6' opening, etc, etc. All you need to maneuver it around is a small skidsteer or large atv. I use my 20hp mini skid steer.


----------



## Amber (Nov 18, 2010)

That doesn't sound nearly as safe as just using the aerial lift. Like mentioned before, if you're already paying insurance, the bucket truck is the best bet. I know you can get an aftermarket warranty on trucks... might be something you could look into. Usually the break in period is within the first 30k miles. If it is reconditioned you should be all set. Good luck.


----------



## fireman (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a nifty lift sd 50 the only way I will go wont even own a bucket truck.I have had it for 4 yrs no problems .get it in any where back yards down inclines 4x4 diesel 56ft working height weighs 5000lbs no other machine to do the job.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 19, 2010)

I have tried both setups and can say that access is always a problem for sure. But I am a climber so that part isn't a big deal I can get my rigging anywhere. The bucket truck I have in many cases serves as an equipment storage and transport unit but when the terrain allows it is a material handling unit with 2000 lb winch crane assembly, 2 man bucket with tilt and swivel, ample lighting and 25,000 pounds of pulling mass for yanking trees down and can tow a ( man lift ) or chipper! Can your man lift do that?

So bang for the buck it's a no brainer bucket truck hands down. You can always rent a man lift for special occasions.


----------



## motor (Nov 19, 2010)

fireman said:


> I have a nifty lift sd 50 the only way I will go wont even own a bucket truck.I have had it for 4 yrs no problems .get it in any where back yards down inclines 4x4 diesel 56ft working height weighs 5000lbs no other machine to do the job.



What he said. Or go crazy and get the SD64!


----------



## lxt (Nov 19, 2010)

Fireman....damn glad to see ya on here!! where you been & what you been up to? 

I just did a job today that a bucket truck would of been worthless on, stone dead maple hanging over 2 houses......Genie kicked its azz!

like fireman I have owned bucket trucks & dont wanna go back!!! good luck on whatever you choose!!


LXT.............


----------



## lxt (Nov 19, 2010)

DangerTree said:


> I have tried both setups and can say that access is always a problem for sure. But I am a climber so that part isn't a big deal I can get my rigging anywhere. The bucket truck I have in many cases serves as an equipment storage and transport unit but when the terrain allows it is a material handling unit with 2000 lb winch crane assembly, 2 man bucket with tilt and swivel, ample lighting and 25,000 pounds of pulling mass for yanking trees down and can tow a ( man lift ) or chipper! Can your man lift do that?
> 
> So bang for the buck it's a no brainer bucket truck hands down. You can always rent a man lift for special occasions.




Sounds to me like you just have an over sized tupperware storage container thats a pig on fuel , why would my man lift need to tow anything?????? & what do you need a two man bucket for?(help) sounds like a utility rig...most tree guys I know using utility rigs dont have the cage on the truck.....its only a matter of time till one finds out why they put that there!!

Each tool has its uses, bucket trucks are very limited!!!! & my competition loses jobs to me all the time.....the work for residential is in the yard(s) usually a postage stamp of a back yard with some big, ugly thing hanging over the house.....get your bucket truck under the trellis & park that boat anchor on their grass.....they like that!! or use your saddle n ropes, I`ll be done taking the hang off before you get up & out there!!



LXT................


----------



## flushcut (Nov 19, 2010)

motor said:


> What he said. Or go crazy and get the SD64!



That is on my next year purchase list.


----------



## BCbound (Nov 19, 2010)

I think the towable would be the ticket. If your resourceful and have a good relationship with some other trades you could be renting it out when your not using it.

I rent one on occasion from a local roofer. He keeps it in tip top shape and sends it out to window washers and painters all the time. He shuts down the roofing for the most part in the winter. He just rented it to a guy for 3 weeks so he could do xmas lights with it. 

But as others have said pros and cons to each situation.


----------



## fireman (Nov 19, 2010)

LXT good to hear from you man, we just rocked out 80 ft maple 60inch dbh and 60ft red oak 50inch dbh over house and small barn used 35 ton crane done in 6 hrs.we were moving.Its been crazy for awhile.
Love to have SD 64 what a machine but I love the SD 50 for me gets into tight spaces next one will be sd 64 with the sd 50.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 21, 2010)

lxt said:


> Sounds to me like you just have an over sized tupperware storage container thats a pig on fuel , why would my man lift need to tow anything?????? & what do you need a two man bucket for?(help) sounds like a utility rig...most tree guys I know using utility rigs dont have the cage on the truck.....its only a matter of time till one finds out why they put that there!!
> 
> Each tool has its uses, bucket trucks are very limited!!!! & my competition loses jobs to me all the time.....the work for residential is in the yard(s) usually a postage stamp of a back yard with some big, ugly thing hanging over the house.....get your bucket truck under the trellis & park that boat anchor on their grass.....they like that!! or use your saddle n ropes, I`ll be done taking the hang off before you get up & out there!!
> 
> LXT................


Actually no it's pretty good on fuel and yes it has a cage and yes it was a utility truck 2001 GMC with 34,000 km when I bought it. 2000 hours on the hydraulic pump. I can't haul a chipper with a genie I thought about it but no. Yes access for bucket trucks is very limited for residential use for sure but when I need a Genie I rent one. Genies have no lateral motion they can't swing out over anything and have no load handling capabilities off the side. I am a very capable rigger and am no slouch in the tree postage all day long. That's why all the major tree services only use Genies because bucket trucks suck - what the hell does that mean? Maybe you are under bidding your competition or they purposely bid high so they get paid well for crappy trees. I know you do we all do. I have been in this business for almost 30 years I don't care that you want to use a Man lift. climb or use a bucket if you get the job done and get paid what you ask and don't wreck sh.. in the process the good for you. But notice I merely pointed out some things to consider you were belligerent.


----------



## lxt (Nov 21, 2010)

DangerTree said:


> Actually no it's pretty good on fuel and yes it has a cage and yes it was a utility truck 2001 GMC with 34,000 km when I bought it. 2000 hours on the hydraulic pump. I can't haul a chipper with a genie I thought about it but no. Yes access for bucket trucks is very limited for residential use for sure but when I need a Genie I rent one. Genies have no lateral motion they can't swing out over anything and have no load handling capabilities off the side. I am a very capable rigger and am no slouch in the tree postage all day long. That's why all the major tree services only use Genies because bucket trucks suck - what the hell does that mean? Maybe you are under bidding your competition or they purposely bid high so they get paid well for crappy trees. I know you do we all do. I have been in this business for almost 30 years I don't care that you want to use a Man lift. climb or use a bucket if you get the job done and get paid what you ask and don't wreck sh.. in the process the good for you. But notice I merely pointed out some things to consider you were belligerent.




Beliigerent......No, I was being sarcastic! Genies have no lateral motion, cant swing & have no load handling.....Hmmmm, what model are you operating cause none of this is true!!!

No I actually am one of the higher bidders, I am not a low cost provider by any means....sorry!! down shoot that theory ole boy, all your climbing skills arent gonna get you or your bucket into too many backyards for the stone dead stuff.... If you are that good or questionably that retarded....then you dont need any type of mechanical aerial lift at all????

Ive had buckets....! the only way I would get one is if I landed a utility contract.....other than that, bucket trucks in residential work are useless most of the time....IMHO

funny how the competition refers me for the backyard, tight fit, dead ugly stuff!!........that right there speaks volumes!!!!



LXT...........


----------



## flushcut (Nov 21, 2010)

lxt said:


> ....other than that, bucket trucks in residential work are useless most of the time....IMHO
> LXT...........



I could not agree more. I have had a handful of jobs where a bucket truck would fit and if there is room to get one there you can just tip the tree most of the time.


----------



## fireman (Nov 21, 2010)

*man lift*

I had a towable genie tm50 lasted 2 months.pain in the but to get around all kinds of electrical problems. LXT I think you mod yours so you wouldnt have those problems.Went to the nifty lift sd 50 drive in any where mud hills snow ice what ever cant stop it.it has porportional hydralics no computers to screw up electrical switches to go out.with the nifty you can feather in on anything and not slam it like you do with electric controls.lxt your right on the money.I would never own a bucket truck buy another nifty sd 64 if did line clearing no lic plates to pay for extra maintence on the truck,I can do everything a bucket truck can do and more off road mud ect same working height 56 ft sd64 70ft.sd 50 is the most stable lift i have been in and worked out of.pull up sets up in about 45 sec has 2 drive speeds cage is very small snake around in the canopy with no problem.Get a self drive 4x4 if you are thinking about getting a man lift the foot print I think is 14 ft when all 4 jacks are on the ground we were diong emergency work when we had sustained 50mph winds gusts of 70mph that lift was right on the money no sway felt very safe in it.The problem was the trees were moving 8-10ft away from us.That was wild.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 22, 2010)

Like I said I agree with you that bucket trucks are quite limited for access but I either haul a Genie or a chipper.I need the chipper. If I can't get at the tree with the bucket then I climb. If I can't safely climb or rig then I rent a Genie I don't find I rent very often. The main advantage I have found with my Bucket truck is the (Tupperware feature you so nicely pointed out ) it is dry, lockable, and can carry everything I need to do most jobs. I can place a rope with it for a pull over. If you live in a city where homes are stacked and packed the Genie would likely be the way to go. You still have to get rid of the waste though. Maybe location, house density and slope should be the deciding factor. Many of the homes here are on acreages so you can usually hit 3 sides of a building.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm assuming you were talking an articulated zlift or something like that. They only have a 500lb load rating w/ man my truck has a 1500lb load rateing w/2 men and can be used as a 2000lb crane w/ no men operated from the base. It has a hydraulic winch w/ full hydr up and down. Plus it's dielectrically safe! I do like the Genie 60' Zlift though that kicks butt in tight places.


----------



## lxt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fireman, I did Mod the Genie like you said....But if I was in the market for a lift it would be the nifty, either one sd50/sd64.

those lifts are nice.......& for the monet you cant beat em, the dream lift would be the Man Lift Engineering track lift, that baby is sweet....but for $150,000 it should be!!

I still have to get out your way.....fireman!! be safe brother!!



LXT...........


----------



## flushcut (Nov 22, 2010)

lxt said:


> Fireman, I did Mod the Genie like you said....But if I was in the market for a lift it would be the nifty, either one sd50/sd64.
> 
> those lifts are nice.......& for the monet you cant beat em, the dream lift would be the Man Lift Engineering track lift, that baby is sweet....but for $150,000 it should be!!
> 
> ...



LXT,You should get on MLEs email list Sarah Fronczak is the person you want to get in touch with. They are made here in the Milwaukee area and they just had an auction for some of their used demo units that went for about half of what they cost new with very low hours.


----------



## lxt (Nov 23, 2010)

flushcut said:


> LXT,You should get on MLEs email list Sarah Fronczak is the person you want to get in touch with. They are made here in the Milwaukee area and they just had an auction for some of their used demo units that went for about half of what they cost new with very low hours.



Yeah, I did get on the list & have spoke with her by phone/email, they were auctioning off the Demo`s....which were still going for close to $100,000.00 I think one went for $95,000 & the other Im not sure.

But, I really like their lifts.....& if money wasnt a problem Id get the MLE lift!! 



LXT..............


----------



## lxt (Nov 23, 2010)

since were on this topic, Fireman has given us the low down on the Nifty, My Genie is still doing good.......Im hoping John464 will chime in on how the teupen lift is holding up??? 

this is whats nice, 3 different Manufacturers whom have product being used in the tree care field........we can atleast give reviews on our experiences for others wanting similar!!



LXT................


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 27, 2010)

So far my 23GT has been operating flawlessly. It was put into service brand new on May 18, 2009 and currently have 932 hours on it.

Here are some pictures of a residential job we did the other day. It was one of the tightest spots I ever got the 23GT through. When we arrived at the jobsite, the owner and his neighbor said no way that thing will be able to get to the backyard. The gate measured 40 inches in width, but it was right next to the garage. The width of the driveway was only 19.5 ft. and the lift is 20.5 ft. I had to do a lot of jockeying around, but was finally able to get to a position where I had a straight shot through the gate.

The pictures are of me taking the machine back out.


----------

